# polymer slingshot?



## drigo (Feb 29, 2016)

So I really want a pocketable slingshot that fits nice to my hand(its small(my girlfriend has bigger hands)) so I made two of wood board that I find on the streets but they arent good for the pocket. So I wanted to know if there is a cheap way to make a polymer slingshot(inspiration from joerg beard slingshot) and since I live in brazil everything is insanely expensive. So can anyone help?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Can you find an HDPE cutting board ? ( Used in kitchens for slicing food on )


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Bamboo cutting boards make good frames. Collect some scrap HDPE (plastic containers of various sorts) and use it to make your own thick slab, which you can then cut into the frame you want.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22723-hdpe-sheet/

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## drigo (Feb 29, 2016)

HPDE... Is it those meat cutting boards? Im gonna try to find some then


----------



## drigo (Feb 29, 2016)

Charles I just looked on that link and im amazed  im sure my uncle has a lot of those botles laying around(future slingshots) ty alot


----------



## Simpleman (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm in the process of making a slingshot out of cutting boards. I'll post some pictures soon. you can get these boards very cheap and one can make more that one slingshot.


----------



## drigo (Feb 29, 2016)

terrible failure on my first try 

the HDPE was still with some bits of cleaning products(washed it on soap and let it on water for a day) so there was a strong smell of cleaning products on the oven(if my mom was there I would be dead by now) so I kinda gave up and used less than half of the HDPE i had found 

gonna try again when i find out something that is easier to clean... or a good way to clean these I have.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

drigo said:


> terrible failure on my first try
> the HDPE was still with some bits of cleaning products(washed it on soap and let it on water for a day) so there was a strong smell of cleaning products on the oven(if my mom was there I would be dead by now) so I kinda gave up and used less than half of the HDPE i had found
> gonna try again when i find out something that is easier to clean... or a good way to clean these I have.


 can opener has a great video on how to make it.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

drigo said:


> terrible failure on my first try
> the HDPE was still with some bits of cleaning products(washed it on soap and let it on water for a day) so there was a strong smell of cleaning products on the oven(if my mom was there I would be dead by now) so I kinda gave up and used less than half of the HDPE i had found
> gonna try again when i find out something that is easier to clean... or a good way to clean these I have.


You really don't want to be doing this in an oven you still want to use for food preparation. 
Much better to visit yard sales and thrift stores and look for a cheap oven there, that you can use out in the yard. 
And one of those baking thermometers. The thermostat settings on most ovens are pretty imprecise and you want the temperature just right. Too hot and you get a brown/black crust on your hdpe, too cold and the pieces won't fuse properly.


----------



## drigo (Feb 29, 2016)

Viper010 said:


> drigo said:
> 
> 
> > terrible failure on my first try
> ...


I never even hear of a yard sale aroun here  but I will try to find a thermometer like you said. I acctualy tried to make one with a fire pit but my cousin throw some water in the mix and it almost turned in a mini flamethrower.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

In my shop I have an electric toaster oven and use that for melting HDPE.
Tips on HDPE...
1. Make sure all pieces are absolutely clean clean or they won't fuse together well and result in weak spots in the frame which can be dangerous if frame parts break off during pull.
2. All HDPE isn't the same, some will melt at higher/lower temperatures so see if you can use like containers/articles. I am eyeing for example a discarded HDPE chair which will furnish more than enough for a couple/three of billets/slabs meaning at least 4 to 6 frames. I went for multicolored billets and found all HDPE hasn't the same melting point. Some produced bubbles too.
3. 160C is the temp I use, but thermostats vary...I use a Taylor oven thermometer to make sure temp is accurate.
4. Make sure the entire melt is well fused before quitting. The video is good...

The suggestion Charles made of bamboo cutting boards glued together and I'll add, so they are cross grain to prevent breakage, is a great option and I think you MAY like bamboo better than HDPE for feel and appearance alike.

Bending the frame when pulling may be an issue IF the pull is too great and if the HDPE isn't thick enough.

You can not successfully epoxy HDPE sheets together, eventually the epoxy will fail and the frame will delaminate. HDPE is a natural release agent for most if not all adhesives and glues, in time.

Since it's almost Easter you can make a chocolate slingshot too. I wouldn't put strong bands on it and it'll melt in your mouth and hands both.


----------



## drigo (Feb 29, 2016)

Ty for all the tips and I LOVED the chocolate idea(i will have to do that when my parents are out) if it works gonna post pics here soon


----------

